# Want bigger tips? Uber for the rich.



## lilCindy

I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.

A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.

A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.

In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.

I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?

Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


----------



## steveK2016

I lost all hope that we would hear from lilCindy ever again. Holiday miracle!

It doesnt matter how rich someone is, its not a baseline for being tipped. If you drove, youd know. Ive been tipped by the poorest looking pax that I never thought I'd get a tip from and ive been not tipped by celebrities that made as much in a month than an average person made a year.

I dont stress over tips, but tippers do not fit into a category. Many dont know tipping is really a thing because of Uber marketing, many consider Uber the McDonald's of transportation and dont believe a tip is warranted.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Bottom line is that 80% do not tip regardless of the wealth. 

I work affluent areas and the result is the same. To be honest, middle class and ages suburbs is where I receive most of my tips.


----------



## rideshareMN

one issue is that the "mega" wealthy often don't uber; they utilize various private car services; so, if you park your prius in a wealthy neighborhood just waiting for the rich big tippers to send out a ride request, you might be sitting there for days on end...

and in the end, all active drivers will regale you with tales of taking a crazy rich person to/from their insane mansion -- having a great 30 min ride & convo, then get stiffed on the tip end at the end of the ride; conversely, you'll hear tales of a very poor woman who lives day to day handing you a $5-dlr tip because she appreciated the service and kindness you offered on the ride


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


I thought I shut you up months ago. 
. You were *****ing about your driver butting in to a conversation that was none of his business, 
Yet here you were on this forum butting in to our conversations. 
Hypocrisy at its finest.

In any case, truth be told it's been a little slow here. 
Doing my best to hold it down with SadUber being MIA.

So I'll allow your thread to continue.


----------



## 4.9 forever

rideshareMN said:


> one issue is that the "mega" wealthy often don't uber; they utilize various private car services; so, if you park your prius in a wealthy neighborhood just waiting for the rich big tippers to send out a ride request, you might be sitting there for days on end...
> 
> and in the end, all active drivers will regale you with tales of taking a crazy rich person to/from their insane mansion -- having a great 30 min ride & convo, then get stiffed on the tip end at the end of the ride; conversely, you'll hear tales of a very poor woman who lives day to day handing you a $5-dlr tip because she appreciated the service and kindness you offered on the ride


If you park your prius in that wealthy neighborhood and just wait, you will get rousted. I have been rousted while waiting on a fare in my Chrysler 300. When I actually had a fare, not just sitting and praying for one.


----------



## Juggalo9er

lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!





lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


Look up carmel, or fishers Indiana... Relatively wealthy Area.... Worst tippers in the world


----------



## Ribak

There is no correlation between wealth and large tips. The biggest tips I have seen are from the working class.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Ribak said:


> There is no correlation between wealth and large tips. The biggest **** I have seen are from the working class.


This


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

*GREED is GOOD*






*Milton Friedman* (/ˈfriːdmən/; July 31, 1912 - November 16, 2006) was an American economist who received the 1976 Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences for his research on consumption analysis, monetary history and theory, and the complexity of stabilization policy.[4] With George Stigler and others, Friedman was among the intellectual leaders of the second generation of Chicago price theory, a methodological movement at the University of Chicago's Department of Economics, Law School, and Graduate School of Business from the 1940s onward. Several students and young professors that were recruited or mentored by Friedman at Chicago went on to become leading economists; they include Gary Becker, Robert Fogel, Thomas Sowell,[5] and Robert Lucas, Jr.[6]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milton_Friedman


----------



## Uberana

It's not the weathly riders we should be seeking out. It's the considerate and empathic ones that we should looking for. How do we find them?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Uberana said:


> It's not the weathly riders we should be seeking out. It's the considerate and empathic ones that we should looking for. How do we find them?


Sunday mornings before church starts, but make sure your car does not smell like sex, drugs, or booze.


----------



## tohunt4me

Ribak said:


> There is no correlation between wealth and large tips. The biggest tips I have seen are from the working class.


Fact.
Ubering for the rich will get you no tips


----------



## Alison Chains

Fact: I'll make more in tips parking myself outside a seedy dive bar than I will in the finest neighbourhood in town.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


Rich people didnt get rich by giving money away to people the dont perceive as someone who should get a tip. Maybe you don' remember uber told all the riders that the tip was included.


----------



## JonC

Do rich people tip? Sure. But they don't really tip the Uber driver. They tip their computer guy. 

But the really rich ones don't do that, they think you're charging them extra, when you're really charging them the same rate as somebody who's actually scraping to be able to afford your rate. Is $150/hour high? Well, it went to that when I realized I was undercutting the Geek Squad, and I refuse to price compete with them.

But yeah, the millionaires tip. The billionaires don't.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Bottom line is that 80% do not tip regardless of the wealth.
> 
> I work affluent areas and the result is the same. To be honest, middle class and ages suburbs is where I receive most of my tips.


Exactly. The upper middle class areas is where they tip the most. Basically rich enough to have big houses, but not rich enough to have private limos and airplanes.


----------



## JonC

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Exactly. The upper middle class areas is where they tip the most. Basically rich enough to have big houses, but not rich enough to have private limos and airplanes.


Essentially, it's that you're more likely to get a tip from someone who has at some point in life had to work for money.

Which is not to say that working for billionaires isn't sometimes useful, if you've got any money to invest you'll get incredible stock and money management tips. But that info doesn't do you much good if you don't have money already. And from my experience, they're generally incredibly nice people, but they do tend to operate with the concept that whatever your price is, it's probably adjusted for them.

And perhaps I should do that for a few clients, but I won't. I do tend to cut a few discounts for people I know can't afford my normal rates, and I've been known to toss discounts at clients I really enjoy working with, but the Coca-Cola heiress is actually getting the same rate as the struggling graphic designer and the college professor.

And all of that is getting pretty far away from Uber, and I have a feeling that one of my 1-star ratings came from a hotel owner that I didn't shut down charges in the Taco Bell drive-thru as quickly as he wanted. I did cut it after sitting there for 10 minutes, but I really needed to pee, and his dropoff was across the street, I officially shouldn't have finalized the ride until we were out of that stupid-long drive thru line 20 minutes later.


----------



## tohunt4me

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Rich people didnt get rich by giving money away to people the dont perceive as someone who should get a tip. Maybe you don' remember uber told all the riders that the tip was included.


And we wont get rich by subsidising Uber.

FIRE THIS MALFUNCTIONING MIDDLE MAN


----------



## Brent C.

This just doesn't work. It's rich kids whose parents will pay any service not to be inconvenienced. 

Not forgetting to mention "Rich" people are not using UBER. They're using privately owned transpiration companies. Think black cars. 

We're driving for uber! None of us are rich and the few of us who've got high class cars are getting the well-to-do people. Not rich. 

We're getting upper middle class here lady. We've got pretty realistic expectations of this service. I invite you to drive for Uber. Put your own theories to the test. I'd literally love to see this.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

Juggalo9er said:


> Look up carmel, or fishers Indiana... Relatively wealthy Area.... Worst tippers in the world


You should try Augusta GA. uhhh. I consider it a fantastic ride if the bother to rate me and tips, well that's just a pipe dream.


----------



## freddieman

lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


Rich people are the tightest. That's how they got rich. Bill gates plays $3-6 limit poker at bellagio. It's not how much they have.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

The rich aren't rich because they throw away money, in fact most are cheap as hell.

Your target is a hardworking, self made wealthy person, not"the rich".

A establishment owner, high middle class.


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often.
> 
> If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.


Do that 

I would even give you gas money as seed money. My only condition is 1) dash cam and 2) screenshots of tips (dash cam is for when it's in cash).


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


You are 100% incorrect lilCindy.

As a driver who regularly supplies Uber rides to residents of Beverly Hills, Bel Air, Holbly Hills, Hollywood Hills, Brentwood, Santa Monica, and West Hollywood, I can confirm that the rich folks are ten times cheaper than those who are less fortunate financially.

I have received more tips from people in lower income areas than I have from all of the rich people I've driven combined.

So, lilCindy, once again you have proven yourself to be completely clueless on all things rideshare-related, hence you should probably stop trying to comment as if you have any idea about what drivers deal with on a daily basis.

Please lilCindy, drive for Uber and Lyft for three months minimum and THEN come back to this forum with some educated comments and informed details about what drivers go through or what drivers should do while trying to maximize their earnings potential. Those are comments from you that I'd be interested in reading - ONLY after you've put in 90 days of driving for Uber and/or Lyft, no sooner.


----------



## JMlyftuber

lilCindy said:


> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.


This is an old thread but I didn't see anyone argue this point... tipping a percentage of the check at a restaurant is a societal norm in the United States. Obviously 20% of $200 is ten times more than 20% of $20. Even 15% of $200 is many times greater than 20% of $20. Uber set a societal norm of not tipping Uber drivers. lilCindy you are intentionally being dishonest, there's no way you could be as ignorant as your post makes you seem.


----------



## CLEVE_MAC

Rich people DO NOT TIP. Actually, poorer service industry people like bartenders and waitresses tip the most often, in my experience.


----------



## JMlyftuber

CLEVE_MAC said:


> Rich people DO NOT TIP. Actually, poorer service industry people like bartenders and waitresses tip the most often, in my experience.


Yep. I started tipping 20% instead of 15 when I worked the Wal*Mart deli. We didn't accept tips but I did learn how hard it is to serve customers. And it's not even on the same level as waiting tables.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

The problem is..

20% tip on an $3.00 ride is still only $2.00

And you can thank uber for that math being so wonky..


----------



## JMlyftuber

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The problem is..
> 
> 20% tip on an $3.00 ride is still only $2.00
> 
> And you can thank uber for that math being so wonky..


Mears gives you about 2/3 of your fares right? On short trips I'm getting about half the fare, closer to 2/3 or 3/4 on longer trips. I might just have to apply for Mears...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

JMlyftuber said:


> Mears gives you about 2/3 of your fares right? On short trips I'm getting about half the fare, closer to 2/3 or 3/4 on longer trips. I might just have to apply for Mears...


St. Pete is a LONG way from Orlando bro..


----------



## JMlyftuber

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> St. Pete is a LONG way from Orlando bro..


Yeah. For some reason Mears has listings for Tampa and St Pete is in their drop-down list. Oh well, I'll just put Uber in destination mode on my way to Orlando


----------



## Cableguynoe

JMlyftuber said:


> Yeah. For some reason Mears has listings for Tampa and St Pete is in their drop-down list. Oh well, I'll just put Uber in destination mode on my way to Orlando


Make sure you tell them Mears Troll Number 4 referred you.


----------



## Uberfunitis

JMlyftuber said:


> Yep. I started tipping 20% instead of 15 when I worked the Wal*Mart deli. We didn't accept tips but I did learn how hard it is to serve customers. And it's not even on the same level as waiting tables.


I don't tip often, but when I do tip I see no reason to tip over 10% I don't know where this tip creep is coming from. There is inflation going on in food pricing that accounts for the general inflation we see. Before long you will be seeing people say that anything less than 50% is an insult and you should stay home if you did not account for the tip.


----------



## cujodu

The richer they are the cheaper they are. They never tip. You don’t get rich by giving your money away.


----------



## KewlDriver

It’s rare a rich pax will tip us driver, I received more tips from common regular pax, even people in the poor neighborhood would tip.


----------



## JMlyftuber

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't tip often, but when I do tip I see no reason to tip over 10% I don't know where this tip creep is coming from. There is inflation going on in food pricing that accounts for the general inflation we see. Before long you will be seeing people say that anything less than 50% is an insult and you should stay home if you did not account for the tip.


Just out of curiosity, are you wealthy by developed nation standards?


----------



## Uberfunitis

JMlyftuber said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you wealthy by developed nation standards?


That would depend on what you classify as wealthy even within one developed nation such as the US there is a wide range of incomes. I would say above average for the nation but average for where I live.


----------



## JMlyftuber

Uberfunitis said:


> That would depend on what you classify as wealthy even within one developed nation such as the US there is a wide range of incomes. I would say above average for the nation but average for where I live.


I'm going to guess Arlington, VA and $100,000-$150,000. Compared to the median income that would be considered rich, compared to the mean it's a little higher. How'd I do?


----------



## Skorpio

I rather cancel no show from poor pax than..
Waiting for rich dude ordering UberX..


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Yeah. When i drove limo part time, The only tip i got from rich was forced gratuity on paperwork. 

When i drove more regular people splurging for the service for a special occasion, forced paperwork gratuity was there but i also got a cash tip. 

Regular people enjoy the service more than any rich person ever could. 


Period.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

JMlyftuber said:


> Yeah. For some reason Mears has listings for Tampa and St Pete is in their drop-down list. Oh well, I'll just put Uber in destination mode on my way to Orlando


Mears has partnerships with "luxury transportation" across the entire globe... Uber black before there was uber black to be honest.

These are the services and the prices for.. well to be honest between 2 airports in that area? I hope?

Those are the only options you can book and the service is fulfilled by a local black car/limo service in Tampa. I honestly couldn't say which one.










There's a limo company that get's fares from Mears Global in Tampa.

Whether or not that company is any good for money is a very good question i can't answer.

https://portal.imexamerica.com/dynamic/exhib2016/pdf/2427.pdf

You're dealing with a completely different company in every city that happens to be a mears "affiliate"


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Wealthy people are not more likely to tip compared to the working class. I've picked up wealthy people in the past, they compliment my car because it has more features than the average X vehicle, yadda yadda, we have a good time, and no tip.

I get more tips from people who look like they don't have a lot because they appreciate you taking the time to drive them. Wealthy people don't realize that this is a luxury, as we are not a taxi company. We are online at our own time and expense.

Plus, tips mean nothing if you are parked in a wealthy neighborhood getting no pings, compared to the middle class neighborhood getting pings left and right. Let's be real.

Additionally, rich people are more likely to get an UberBlack over an X. And don't say "Oh just go out and buy a luxury vehicle." I'm not buying a car "for Uber" and I'm not paying for Limo insurance which it requires. For someone who doesn't drive more than 5 hours a week, it's not worth it. Just for a $1.00 tip.


----------



## Driver Ed

*Funny guy....and obviously not one of the wealthy in L A. I work Beverly Hills mainly to get SELECT trips, however, the UBER marketing narrative against tipping is so effective that passengers in affluent areas, $10M-$20M homes, still do not tip. Some millennials will order SELECT for the trip and pay $35 for a trip that would cost $12 with UBERx, but no tip. I have ONE steady client on Mon morning who uses SELECT to go to work, a $62 ride to Long Beach plus a $24 tip. But that's one client out of dozens who will not tip. Your theory sucks. *

*Also, truly wealthy people in Beverly Hills / Bel Air would not be caught dead in a car with an UBER / LYFT logo on the window. They're low budget transportation and the wealthy are not showing up at the Ivy slumming it in an UBER when they can call for a black car private service for only $100. each way.*


----------



## BenDrivin

My best tips are always received from working class folks that are grateful for my service. The rich, not so much.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Driver Ed said:


> *Funny guy....and obviously not one of the wealthy in L A. I work Beverly Hills mainly to get SELECT trips, however, the UBER marketing narrative against tipping is so effective that passengers in affluent areas, $10M-$20M homes, still do not tip. Some millennials will order SELECT for the trip and pay $35 for a trip that would cost $12 with UBERx, but no tip. I have ONE steady client on Mon morning who uses SELECT to go to work, a $62 ride to Long Beach plus a $24 tip. But that's one client out of dozens who will not tip. Your theory sucks. *
> 
> *Also, truly wealthy people in Beverly Hills / Bel Air would not be caught dead in a car with an UBER / LYFT logo on the window. They're low budget transportation and the wealthy are not showing up at the Ivy slumming it in an UBER when they can call for a black car private service for only $100. each way.*


Not every wealthy person likes to waste money when it is not required.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/23/why-shark-tanks-barbara-corcoran-flies-economy.html



BenDrivin said:


> My best tips are always received from working class folks that are grateful for my service. The rich, not so much.


It is hard to tell who the rich are sometimes. The person dressed in the designer suit and ordering UberBlack could be just making ends meet or spending beyond his means. The person dressed in jeans with holes all over them and a hoody being dropped off at his trailer very much could have millions in the bank.


----------



## oldfart

What’s considered rich is different for different people. I don’t assume anything except that if I expect a tip with out offereing a little extra service, I’m not getting one


----------



## Driver2448

lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


Troll Cindy at it again?

I drove a rich person and he had a wallet full of twenties.

He said that he can't tip me twenty.

But tipped me $1 in app.


----------



## Loloboss

freddieman said:


> Rich people are the tightest. That's how they got rich. Bill gates plays $3-6 limit poker at bellagio. It's not how much they have.


The cheapest!!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust

In my experience the wealthy and the poor don’t tip. About 15% of pax between the two extremes do tip.


----------



## LACA90028

hahahaha

Blue collar workers tip best. I know I won’t get a tip from a rider in Beverly Hills - hardly ever. They think they’re better and your car is shit no matter what. You’ll get a request to drive their help home, maybe.


----------



## henrygates

LOL! No. The wealthy pax are the ones who are entitled and don't tip. 

Who tips? Middle class couples going out on a date night. Working class who can relate. And gay men (I dunno why but they've all tipped me).

Rich people don't tip unless they are SEEN tipping. They tip the waiter, the bell hop, the valet. They are the ones who always say "I'll tip you in the app!" and then stiff you.


----------



## guffy515255

Rich people are the worst demographic of Uber tippers there is, followed closely by millenial ******bags. People that live in trailer parks are the best tippers in my experience. The op's suggestion of rich people being good tippers is about as misguided as it could possibly be. Horrible advice, do the exact opposite of what the OP is suggesting and you will have a much better chance at getting tips.


----------



## oldfart

I work in a small town full of rich people. There are rich people that live here full time, rich snow birds and rich vacationers. some of these rich people worked for their money some just fell into it. There are also folks of more modest means that live or vacation here some that work or worked for their money , and some that dont

When it comes to those who tip and those who dont I cant tell the difference between the haves and have nots The difference it seems to me is between folks that work (or worked) and those that dont (or never did) and my best guess is that the best tippers are folks that work or have worked for tips at sometime in their life

What I know for sure is that I do best when I do more than just drive to a destination and when I can connect in some way with my passengers, whether they be rich or poor


----------



## Cary Grant

In my experience, who tips consistently:

Lesbian bartenders
Ethnic minority fast food shift managers
If I'm taking them to and from work, they tip. I can't explain why. I'm not a member of either demographic. I treat them the same as anyone else, so nothing special. They tip cash, too.

Who else tips more often than not:

Business travelers and tourists that need and appreciate information. When I recommend a restaurant, bar, club, concert venue, or other social event, or if I know places to go and things to do so they can fill up their down time, etc. that almost always generates a tip.
People with whom I have a pleasant conversation (no politics, no religion).
People moving to my city, who want the guided tour as we drive from the airport to their destination.
Who doesn't tip:

Business travelers that are glued to their phones, tablets, laptops, who are on the phone when they get in, and stay on the phone the entire trip, never tip. I sometimes think they fake the phone call to avoid making eye contact or having any sort of interaction. If they don't even say thank you, they get downgraded.

ANYONE that's on the phone the entire trip, now that I think about it.

Pax that are curt, dismissive, perfunctory, abrupt, brusk, rude, uncouth, vulgar, loutish, boorish, ill-bred, insolent, surly, churlish, gruff, petulant, childish, demanding, etc.

Pax who make weird faces at any denial of any absurd request that puts our business at risk (their face gives them away almost always)

VIPs on short trips
VIPs with low ratings
Pax with poor hygiene -- anyone too cheap/lazy to shower, use soap, use deodorant, brush their teeth, will not have cash for a gratuity

Pax that promise to tip in the app
Pax that promise five stars
Pax that talk about their ratings, my ratings, or other driver ratings, _ad nauseum_
Pax that ask a lot of questions about the gratuity function -- I'm beginning to think this is some sort of tease!
Anyone asking for something illegal or against the rules (transporting open containers, 5+ pax in an UberX, etc.)
Pax that ask about discounts, cash in lieu of app alternatives, Uber promotions such as "free" rides
Grifters
Pax with fake service dogs -- they are all grifters and liars, so they never do the right thing.

Foreigners from places where there's a no tipping culture (especially Australia, much of Western and Northern Europe, India, China, Japan, et al.). When I hear an interesting non-American English accent, I ask them where they are from, so I know what to expect. Aussies just don't tip. Kiwis don't tip, either.
The non-tippers that surprise me:

Bartenders
Restaurant Servers
Cocktail Waitresses
Strippers (who have wads of cash!)

Escorts (who have wads of cash!)

Pax that want a fast food drive thru detour, or C-store stop (some exceptions, but nowhere near enough)

Taxi drivers -- I've had nearly a dozen who admitted they drove Taxis. Not one tipped.

Uber/Lyft drivers -- some fail to tip after waxing off for 10 minutes about how they quit because nobody tipped!
Of course, there are exceptions to every rule. Except for Australians and Kiwis, I'm at a loss for accurately predicting who will tip in advance.

After well over 10,000 trips, I'm at a point where I just expect zero tips, so every tip I do get is a bonus.

Unusual gratuities:

Trunk full of Dr. Pepper (literally, several dozen cases, from promo girls)
Pre-paid Visas and Gift Cards, some have had decent balances

Free Food Vouchers (for very nice restaurants, managers hand these out for a reason)
Beer (bar owners have given me six-packs and singles, on several occasions, to take home and drink later)
Bottles of wine (rich girls using Daddy's credit cards at C-stores)
Bottle of Scotch (brand ambassador, after an event, she had a case of unopened bottles, gave me one that retails for almost a Benjamin)

Cakes, Cookies (people coming home from parties)
Illicit offers, some of which were tempting (an entire group of women offer fellatio, it's not easy saying no)
Women flashing my dash camera on purpose (I suspect they were strippers, or just drunk)

Mavs game tickets (some promoter, he had some extras to give away, and the game was starting within a minutes)
Promotional clothing (shirts, hats, etc.)

A few other odd ball items and services that I probably shouldn't mention ***cough***sex toy party favors***cough***
One hard lesson: Not being able to make change when some old tosser waives a hundred in your face. Now, I can always make change, and those _dooshyachts_ can't show off in front of their old hag dates.


----------



## Mighty Mo

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Rich people didnt get rich by giving money away to people the dont perceive as someone who should get a tip. Maybe you don' remember uber told all the riders that the tip was included.


Did Uber really state the tip was included? Was it before they added the tipping functionality?
If so, when/how long ago, and how serious of a message did they convey?
How did they get this word out?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Mighty Mo said:


> Did Uber really state the tip was included? Was it before they added the tipping functionality?
> If so, when/how long ago, and how serious of a message did they convey?
> How did they get this word out?


they actually told people not to give us money!!! The tip is included.... this mention of a tip is all new, word was out they were crappy to the drivers and they needed a boost


----------



## sellkatsell44

Cary Grant said:


> In my experience, who tips consistently:
> 
> Lesbian bartenders
> Ethnic minority fast food shift managers
> If I'm taking them to and from work, they tip. I can't explain why. I'm not a member of either demographic. I treat them the same as anyone else, so nothing special. They tip cash, too.
> 
> Who else tips more often than not:
> 
> Business travelers and tourists that need and appreciate information. When I recommend a restaurant, bar, club, concert venue, or other social event, or if I know places to go and things to do so they can fill up their down time, etc. that almost always generates a tip.
> People with whom I have a pleasant conversation (no politics, no religion).
> People moving to my city, who want the guided tour as we drive from the airport to their destination.
> Who doesn't tip:
> 
> Business travelers that are glued to their phones, tablets, laptops, who are on the phone when they get in, and stay on the phone the entire trip, never tip. I sometimes think they fake the phone call to avoid making eye contact or having any sort of interaction. If they don't even say thank you, they get downgraded.
> 
> ANYONE that's on the phone the entire trip, now that I think about it.
> 
> Pax that are curt, dismissive, perfunctory, abrupt, brusk, rude, uncouth, vulgar, loutish, boorish, ill-bred, insolent, surly, churlish, gruff, petulant, childish, demanding, etc.
> 
> Pax who make weird faces at any denial of any absurd request that puts our business at risk (their face gives them away almost always)
> 
> VIPs on short trips
> VIPs with low ratings
> Pax with poor hygiene -- anyone too cheap/lazy to shower, use soap, use deodorant, brush their teeth, will not have cash for a gratuity
> 
> Pax that promise to tip in the app
> Pax that promise five stars
> Pax that talk about their ratings, my ratings, or other driver ratings, _ad nauseum_
> Pax that ask a lot of questions about the gratuity function -- I'm beginning to think this is some sort of tease!
> Anyone asking for something illegal or against the rules (transporting open containers, 5+ pax in an UberX, etc.)
> Pax that ask about discounts, cash in lieu of app alternatives, Uber promotions such as "free" rides
> Grifters
> Pax with fake service dogs -- they are all grifters and liars, so they never do the right thing.
> 
> Foreigners from places where there's a no tipping culture (especially Australia, much of Western and Northern Europe, India, China, Japan, et al.). When I hear an interesting non-American English accent, I ask them where they are from, so I know what to expect. Aussies just don't tip. Kiwis don't tip, either.
> The non-tippers that surprise me:
> 
> Bartenders
> Restaurant Servers
> Cocktail Waitresses
> Strippers (who have wads of cash!)
> 
> Escorts (who have wads of cash!)
> 
> Pax that want a fast food drive thru detour, or C-store stop (some exceptions, but nowhere near enough)
> 
> Taxi drivers -- I've had nearly a dozen who admitted they drove Taxis. Not one tipped.
> 
> Uber/Lyft drivers -- some fail to tip after waxing off for 10 minutes about how they quit because nobody tipped!
> Of course, there are exceptions to every rule. Except for Australians and Kiwis, I'm at a loss for accurately predicting who will tip in advance.
> 
> After well over 10,000 trips, I'm at a point where I just expect zero tips, so every tip I do get is a bonus.
> 
> Unusual gratuities:
> 
> Trunk full of Dr. Pepper (literally, several dozen cases, from promo girls)
> Pre-paid Visas and Gift Cards, some have had decent balances
> 
> Free Food Vouchers (for very nice restaurants, managers hand these out for a reason)
> Beer (bar owners have given me six-packs and singles, on several occasions, to take home and drink later)
> Bottles of wine (rich girls using Daddy's credit cards at C-stores)
> Bottle of Scotch (brand ambassador, after an event, she had a case of unopened bottles, gave me one that retails for almost a Benjamin)
> 
> Cakes, Cookies (people coming home from parties)
> Illicit offers, some of which were tempting (an entire group of women offer fellatio, it's not easy saying no)
> Women flashing my dash camera on purpose (I suspect they were strippers, or just drunk)
> 
> Mavs game tickets (some promoter, he had some extras to give away, and the game was starting within a minutes)
> Promotional clothing (shirts, hats, etc.)
> 
> A few other odd ball items and services that I probably shouldn't mention ***cough***sex toy party favors***cough***
> One hard lesson: Not being able to make change when some old tosser waives a hundred in your face. Now, I can always make change, and those _dooshyachts_ can't show off in front of their old hag dates.


So not true.

I'm on my phone all the time but only because the driver doesn't seem to want to talk.

I tip.

I just got off an Uber with a guy that was super chatty but he's kind of a rare unicorn. Most Uber drivers just give the basic pleasant hi bye and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Cary Grant

sellkatsell44 said:


> So not true.
> 
> I'm on my phone all the time but only because the driver doesn't seem to want to talk.
> 
> I tip.
> 
> I just got off an Uber with a guy that was super chatty but he's kind of a rare unicorn. Most Uber drivers just give the basic pleasant hi bye and I'm okay with that.


Do you know how to read? You just failed English Comprehension.

"Of course, there are exceptions to every rule."


----------



## sellkatsell44

Cary Grant said:


> Do you know how to read? You just failed English Comprehension.
> 
> "Of course, there are exceptions to every rule."


I didn't fail but I admit I have shorter attention span than you do.

I just skimmed through.

But you have time to write paragraphs, that's dedication man.

Good for you.


----------



## Grand Lake

henrygates said:


> LOL! No. The wealthy pax are the ones who are entitled and don't tip.
> 
> Who tips? Middle class couples going out on a date night. Working class who can relate. And gay men (I dunno why but they've all tipped me).
> 
> Rich people don't tip unless they are SEEN tipping. They tip the waiter, the bell hop, the valet. They are the ones who always say "I'll tip you in the app!" and then stiff you.


I did an hour and 45 minute trip today with a guy who spent most of it on the phone, making it very clear both that he's personally very well-off *and* that he's basically the #2 guy for a local entrepreneur who is THE internationally known superstar in his field. He was blathering about all kinds of inside goings-on, as if he thought he was riding in a limo with a glass partition, or being driven by a deaf-mute. No tip.


----------



## henrygates

Grand Lake said:


> I did an hour and 45 minute trip today with a guy who spent most of it on the phone, making it very clear both that he's personally very well-off *and* that he's basically the #2 guy for a local entrepreneur who is THE internationally known superstar in his field. He was blathering about all kinds of inside goings-on, as if he thought he was riding in a limo with a glass partition, or being driven by a deaf-mute. No tip.


These are the nasty ones. I spent an hour driving a guy and we had a great conversation. He was well dressed and I picked him up from a nice restaurant, from a business dinner (which doesn't mean he's rich). There was no boasting from him, just talking as two regular adults. Then we pull up to his gigantic mansion. He hands me $20 cash and later I find another $20 in the app.

Not all rich people are bad. But if you get one that needs to remind everyone around them every 30 seconds that they're rich, they'll be cheap dirtbags.


----------



## Listen41

lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


Not to be rude, rich peopel are the cheapest MF. Lives in a million dollar mansion and spend $500 on dinner and didn't even pay $2.00 tips. 
Your ideas are wrong !!Why , because UBER had killed the business for being way to cheap.



steveK2016 said:


> I lost all hope that we would hear from lilCindy ever again. Holiday miracle!
> 
> It doesnt matter how rich someone is, its not a baseline for being tipped. If you drove, youd know. Ive been tipped by the poorest looking pax that I never thought I'd get a tip from and ive been not tipped by celebrities that made as much in a month than an average person made a year.
> 
> I dont stress over tips, but tippers do not fit into a category. Many dont know tipping is really a thing because of Uber marketing, many consider Uber the McDonald's of transportation and dont believe a tip is warranted.


90% Uber rider does not tip. They are cheap and they they do it on Purpose .


----------



## TeleSki

Some rich are cheap, but I've also received tips from many of them. Had Roger Penske as a guest at a hotel I worked. He also tipped $100. If we sent 2 bellmen, he'd tip $200. 3 bellmen, $300. Michael Dell of Dell computers, $10. Stiffed several times by Caroline Kennedy (you'd think someone that was for the "working man" would tip a "working man". It seems that generally people that have worked their way up tend to be better tippers. I haven't received a single tip from any of the hundreds of Chinese nationals working/living in Irvine or going to UCI.


----------



## Rickshaw

One important factor missed in the discussion here is the use of corporate/business accounts where riders do not own the account and do not feel obliged to tip. Of course, this does not excuse them from not tipping in cash.


----------



## mbd

Went to get a pizza , ordered 1 large for 10 dollars , take out, put the charge card into the slot... then lady asks, are you going to tip ???

Let me get this straight 
I drive 4 miles, order the pizza, then I wait 10 minutes at that location , then I tip them??? While the lady is not doing anything ..,if I tip them , how much should the pizza delivery guy get in tip ???1000%
More ???


----------



## oldfart

mbd said:


> Went to get a pizza , ordered 1 large for 10 dollars , take out, put the charge card into the slot... then lady asks, are you going to tip ???
> 
> Let me get this straight
> I drive 4 miles, order the pizza, then I wait 10 minutes at that location , then I tip them??? While the lady is not doing anything ..,if I tip them , how much should the pizza delivery guy get in tip ???1000%
> More ???


I bet that gal gets more tips than you, because she asks

I went to college with a guy (before the me too movement) who would approach a table of girls at our local bar and sit down and say... "I think you should know me" He got laid more than any ten of us... because he asked

The moral of the story is: If you want tips...... wait for it,,,,,,,,,, you gotta ask


----------



## oldfart

Listen41 said:


> Not to be rude, rich peopel are the cheapest MF. Lives in a million dollar mansion and spend $500 on dinner and didn't even pay $2.00 tips.
> Your ideas are wrong !!Why , because UBER had killed the business for being way to cheap.
> 
> 90% Uber rider does not tip. They are cheap and they they do it on Purpose .


. I often find myself working in an area where they tear down the cheap ass million dollar houses to build new. I find that the guys that made their own money, tip well, but the guys that were born to it dont... They tip, just not as well


----------



## unadhesived

Rich people never tip. Other working people are the only ones who will tip. Some middle-class and middle-upper class will tip. This is coming from 8000 rides experience.
The world has changed.


----------



## dryverjohn

My best tips come from trailer parks, not the mansions on the lake or from the hedge fund managers. The only other group that tips large would be strippers, and some bartenders.



lilCindy said:


> I am not an Uber driver although I use Uber as a passenger often. It is not uncommon that I encounter a rude or clueless driver. Because of this, I check out this website from time to time to get insight on the driver mindset.
> 
> A common theme I have noticed on this forum is that how many drivers tend to complain about tips, or the lack of, yet nobody seems capable of taking the common sense approach, which is to find wealthy passengers.
> 
> A server for restaurants for the affluent, like Manny's Steakhouse or The Oceanaire, is likely to receive gratuities many times greater than servers at restaurants for the cashstrapped, like Denny's.
> 
> In order to start receiving large tips, a smart driver would become familiar with their metro areas and where the affluent live, for example Beverly Hills in California or Lake Minnetonka in Minnesota. If I were a driver, I would find the neighborhoods that consist of 5 million-dollar homes and I would just park my car and wait for requests.
> 
> I am amazed that some drivers have been doing this for years and have still not figured this out! Have you ever worked for a poor person before? Obviously not. So why do so many drivers continue picking up passengers from blue collar bars in depressed areas and then complain that their tips are not good?
> 
> Mega service for the Mega rich is going to Mega tips!


----------



## tc49821

I use to deliver groceries,a lot of rich people never tipped. I delivered to the projects ,I would get tipped most of the time even it was $2. The understand every penny counts and can respect hard work. To some rich people we are just a tool.


----------

